# [H] Vendetta (6/14 HC) auf Garrosh sucht Verstärkung!



## Catch (1. Dezember 2013)

(H) Die Gilde Vendetta auf EU-Garrosh sucht Verstärkung!

Unsere Raidtage sind:

Mittwochs = 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Donnerstags = 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Sonntags = 19:00-23:00 Uhr

Wir rekrutieren ab sofort:

- 1x melee DD (Verstärker, Schurke)
- 3x Range DD´s (egal welche Klasse )
- 0x Heiler
- 2x Tank (Paladin, Bär, Mönch)

Natürlich können sich auch andere gern bei uns melden. Gute, motivierte und engagierte Spieler sind immer gerne gesehen.

Zu uns:

Wir, Vendetta sind eine engagierte Gruppe von Spielern, von denen einige schon seit BC zeiten zusammen was unternehmen. Wir sind eine progressorentierte Truppe die aber dennoch stressfrei raidet. Da bei uns viele Spieler aufgehört haben WoW zu spielen, suchen wir nun verstärkt Member für den aktuellen Contet und darüber hinaus auch für das neue Addon Warlords of Draenor, in denen wir erfolgreich zusammen die Raids bestreiten wollen.

Aktueller Raidstand:

Schlacht um Orgrimmar

6 / 14 HC

Das solltet Ihr mit bringen:

Vorab noch: Ihr müsst nicht Top ausgestattet oder die Ultimative Erfahrung mitbringen denn die zwei Sachen sind ja leicht nachzuholen, wenn der rest passt.

Klassenverständnis das heißt, du solltest dein Char spielerrisch beherrschen können und zudem auch im Raid die Übersicht nicht verlieren. Ein Mindestmaß an Gear und Erfahrung solltet ihr auch mitbringen. Vorbereitung für Hc-Bossen (Guides lesen und wie spiele ich an den Boss am besten) wird vorrausgesetzt.

Zeitliche Flexibilität unsere Raid Zeiten sind sehr angenehm. Wir raiden meist nur an zwei Abenden. Allerdings solltest du, in Progresszeiten dir Zeit nehmen können um an drei Tagen zu raiden. Zudem ist uns Pünktlichkeit und rechtzeitige Absage wichtig, denn es wäre doch unschön wenn wir immer auf einen warten müssten.

Loyalität Zusammenhalt und Gemeinschaftsgefühl sollten für dich selbstverständlich sein . Wir haben eine Familiäre Athmoshäre und helfen uns gegenseitig bei allen Belangen. Hilfsbereitschaft und etwas mit und außerhalb des Raidest zu unternehmen wird bei uns groß geschrieben.

Soziale Kompetenz ist bei uns besonderst wichtig daher solltet ihr gut drauf sein, und Spaß an Ts-Diskussionen haben. Spaßbremsen Egoisten Gezicke und Lootgeile sind bei uns hier ganz falsch.

Was du von uns Erwarten kannst:

Eine witzige Gemeinschaft die auch gern außerhalb des Raides was unternimmt. Wir bieten ein progressorentierten dennoch entspannten Raid an. Lootverteilung wird nicht von Wüfelglück entschieden sondern nach Sinn, Leistung und Nutzen. Pots, Flask und Bufffood wird von uns gestellt, das du so dich um nicht zu kümmern brauchst.

Wie bewerbe ich mich:

Gern könnt ihr euch In Game bei uns melden oder ihr Bewerbt euch einfach auf unserer Hompage http://www.hegemonie.org/

Alle weiteren Fragen kann man dann noch persönlich in einem Ts-Gespräch klären.

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Catch (10. Dezember 2013)

/push


----------



## Catch (13. Dezember 2013)

Update: 6 / 14


----------

